# Ich suche Fernsehzeitung, wo steht welche Filme mit HD ausgestrahlt werden



## Tomsen1410 (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi

kennt jemand eine Fernsehzeitung, bei der man sehen kann welche Filme mit HD ausgestrahlt werden?


Danke schon im Voraus.


----------



## Tomsen1410 (11. Januar 2009)

Versteht ihr meine Frage nicht?


----------



## darkframe (11. Januar 2009)

Hi,

vielleicht kennt keiner eine solche Zeitung?

Bei den wenigen HD-Ausstrahlungen lohnt sich das vermutlich noch nicht. Frei verfügbar ist für die meisten doch ohnehin nur Anixe HD und ab und zu EinsFestival zu Weihnachten und Ostern.


----------



## chmee (11. Januar 2009)

Ich habe bis jetzt auch keine gesehen, da es scheinbar schlicht und einfach zu wenige Sendungen / Programme sind. Ab und zu Pro7 und dann die 2 Premiere-Sender, Anixe und Arte auf Astra, dann noch was aus dem belgischen Raum.. 

Pro 7 - http://www.prosieben.de/teletext/index.php?pagnr=779_01
Premiere - http://www.premiere.de/premweb/cms/de/programm_tv-guide_programmuebersicht_kanalwahl.jsp

http://www.hdplustv.de/content/hdtv_30145.html

Zumindest ist die Idee so schlecht nicht, dass man für so wenige Sender eine Onlineabfrage erstellen könnte. Übrigens habe ich bis Dato auch nicht geantwortet, weil es nichts zu sagen gibt, das nicht per  auch in 30Sekunden zu finden sei.

mfg chmee


----------



## Tomsen1410 (11. Januar 2009)

Ok,naja
trotzdem danke


----------



## Fotorain (18. Januar 2010)

Im Stern Fernsehheft sind die Sendungen (bei arte) gekennzeichnet!


----------



## vfl_freak (18. Januar 2010)

Moin,

als ich nutze derzeit die _*TV14*_ und da sind Sendungen mit HD gekennzeichnet (bspw. Sonntags abends bei Sat.1 "Navy CIS" etc.)!
Allerdings kann ich nicht mit letzter Sicherheit sagen, ob dies wirklich für ALLE Sendungen gilt!

Gruß
Klaus


----------

